# pctsTray.exe



## dandare1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Started getting pctsTray.exe application error. Message reads " The instruction at "0x7c911404" referenced memory at "0x012935e8". The memory could not be read. Click on OK to terminate the program"
How can this be cured please?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's part of spyware doctor, maybe try to uninstall it and see if the error goes away?


----------

